# Welder / Sheet Metal Worker Job



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Vinnell Arabia ( www.vinnellarabia.com ), a Northrop Grumman Joint Venture has positions open for immediate hire:

Welder/Sheet Metal Worker

Location: * Saudi Arabia*

Fabricates metal items using sheet metal working tools. Performs general welding on ferrous metals using gas oxyacetylene, standard arc and MIG welding equipment Uses metal working tools and equipment to bend, shape, and fabricate metal items. Uses gas oxyacetylene welding equipment in metal item fabrication and repair. Uses arc welding equipment in fabrication and repair of ferrous metal items. Interprets blueprints and drawings in fabrication of metal items. Maintains tools and equipment in a clean ready-for-use condition. Performs other duties as assigned.

Education: Civilian or military vocational or technical training in welding and metal working. Current certification on D1.1 Structural Welding Code - Steel (American Welding Society) preferred. Training/experience in the U.S. Army Military Occupational Specialty 44B or 91W Metal Worker with certifications required by the military acceptable. Similar occupational specialties in the other armed forces branches or equivalent civilian experience are acceptable.

Experience: Two (2) yearsâ€™ experience in welding and metal working.

Specific knowledge, skill, ability, requirement:
Must be able to read technical manuals and work instructions in the English language.
Must be able to understand blueprints and drawings related to metal working.
Must be proficient in the use of equipment required by U.S. Army Metal Worker occupational specialties.
Must possess a valid State driverâ€™s license.

All interested parties should apply by submitting a chronological resume and ERB/training page from MOL/Master Brief Sheet and DD 214 to our website www.vinnellarabia.com .

Best regards,
Jim Bonynge
Senior Staffing Representative
Northrop Grumman Technical Services
mailto:[email protected]


----------

